# Diabetic peripheral neuropathy



## Sathish Boopalan CPC

Can anyone help me to find the perfect code for diabetic peripheral neuropathy in ICD 10???


----------



## Manasa Reddy Salipela

*Diabetic peripheral neuropathy E11.42*

Perfect code for Diabetic peripheral neuropathy in ICD 10 CM is E11.42


----------



## AlanPechacek

*Diabetic Neuropathy*

In ICD-10, there are several (5) types of Diabetes (E08, E09, E10, E11, & E13).  Therefore, the correct code for Diabetic Neuropathy depends on which type of Diabetes the patient has.  The most common types of Diabetes are E10 (Type I, Insulin Dependent, Juvenile, etc.) and E11 (Type 2, Adult Onset, Non-insulin Dependent, etc.).  The most common type of "Neuropathy" in these patients is Polyneuropathy/neuralgia (E_ _.42).  I would discourage using "Unspecified" neuropathy (E _ _.40) because it is too nonspecific.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------



## Catherine.Lucero

If the type of diabetes mellitus was not specified in the medical record, the default is DM type 2 (E11.-).


----------



## rbandaru

Ans:  Diabetic peripheral neuropathy in ICD 10 CM is E11.42

Regards
Dr.Ramnath Bandaru, CCS, CPC
American Medical Services LLC
http://amshealth.com/
Twitter: @HospitalCoders


----------



## mitchellde

Without the documention specifying polyneuropathy or mono neuropathy, or any of the other specified varieties, the coder would need to use unspecified neuropathy.


----------



## vijayarani9369@gmail.com

*Polyneuropathy versus neuropathy*

Folks!


I wish to clarify whether we can assume a patient has polyneuropathy when mentioned diabetes mellitus type 2 with neuropathy and code E11.42?

As E11.40 is an unspecified code....


Kindly share your inputs....

Thanks a ton.....


----------



## mmhubb

*Poly vs peripheral neuropathy*

Hello,

We are having a slight conflict as to whether E11.40 should be used instead of E11.42 when DM2 w/ peripheral neuropathy is documented.  From my understanding peripheral neuropathy and polyneropathy are synonemous.  Please help with your professional knowledge on this subject. 
Thanks!!


----------

